

Write because you are a nobody - ryan90
https://medium.com/@ryanfarley/write-because-you-are-a-nobody-2dc8279331ea

======
lyctc
Medium, Quora, and Wikipedia are great places where "nobodies" share knowledge
in an organized way.

Here's also a fantastic collection of startup stories:
[https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/startup-failure-post-
mortem/](https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/startup-failure-post-mortem/)

